# Alcohol make you breakout??



## TylerD (Nov 13, 2006)

Im just curious what in alcohol could make a person break out??? My skin was doing great a couple weeks ago and lately I have been drinking way to much, like every weekend fri, sat and sun Beer, shots, hard alcohol and stuff. And now the past couple of days my skin of corse looks like shit. Thats to be expected though, my good skin never stays for long. Anyways im pretty sure its from the alcohol. But waht in alcohol could make someone breakout???


----------



## LVA (Nov 13, 2006)

i never knew alcohol makes a person break out, i know i don't break out from it .. and i break out pretty easily (when it's that time of the month .. :whistling And none of my friends break out from it either and they are party animals.

Are u sure it's not cuz u are drinking too much, not getting enuf sleep, or something else that might be making u break out ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

Yes, drugs and alcohol can cause or make acne worse. Reason being because such toxins are sent out through the skin when the body cleans itself and this can clog the pores.


----------



## foxy2006 (Nov 13, 2006)

I always had a problem with when I drank Alcohol my skin would be ablsolutely terrible the next day although now (since the past year) Alcohol doesn't seem to affect my skin what-so ever. I'm starting the think it is just my skin regimen that is making my skin better and not some amazing tolerance my body has to the hard stuff lol...

So in short, no I don't think it has much effect..though get more sleep, sleep's always good!

Cheers, Lee.


----------



## LVA (Nov 13, 2006)

oo ... i never knew that . thx Lisa. I guess i'm just lucki and don't break out from it then.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2006)

If you're drinking plenty of water and don't sweat much then it won't be as big of an issue.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 14, 2006)

Ya I breakout from anything and everything though.... Lets see:

milk

pop

candy

chocolate (obviously)

Take out food

And now Alcohol

I have a good regimen. I use a good toner, BP, and a cleanser and up until now it was working great now what the hell. Im sure its the alcohol though. I mean i was all good and then 2 days of solid drinking now I am breaking out, what els could it be??? I havent changed anything in my life style so its gotta be the alcohol.... atleast I hope. I hope its not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yup alcohol sure can make you break out. I learned it in my class "Drugs and the Human Body". Think about how bad it is for your liver - can't possibly be good for your skin.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 14, 2006)

i hope not.

i dont drink really much (maybe a cocktail/beer a week) but that would suck so so much if i was to break out from that.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmm I wouldnt worry about a beer a week or something. I doubt that would be to bad hopefully. But I had like 10 beer friday night, then sat night I had 4 beer.. a few shots, then a few mixed drinks of coke and Crown Royal. So I have been drinking to much. Lets remember alcohol has mad loads of sugar in it.. Sugar is known to break some people out.


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes I too have heard these things.

That's why I really limit myself these days. With me, my face gets really red and very dry and blah-looking the next morning. argh.


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for the info Lisa! BTW, it's a proven myth chocolate makes everyone breakout...


----------



## blueangel1023 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yea I have low tolerance for alcohol...so basically everytime I go out drinking, my face would look like I got hives or someone slapped me really hard. Not only that, but certain spots in my body as well...weird. I wake up the next day with NO hangover, however my face does look dry and pasty as well.

Drinking lotsa water the next day and regular visits to the bathroom flushes out the toxins  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 14, 2006)

Well, I must have an allergy to it or something...i dunno...but it always broke me out. I just gave it up.


----------



## girl_geek (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually, I keep reading (and hearing from my dermatologist) that it's never been proven that foods cause breakouts. My dermatologist said the only way food can cause acne is if you eat greasy food, then accidentally touch your greasy hands to your face, spreading the grease to your face. In fact, it takes 2-4 weeks after your pore clogs before you see the pimple, so if you are breaking out immediately after eating something, the food didn't cause the acne! However, some people do have allergic reactions that resemble acne, so you might be experiencing that. Anyways, just something to think about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Of course, even if the alcohol isn't making you break out, cutting back on the drinking would have other health benefits  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Nov 14, 2006)

I agree.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 14, 2006)

I know. I have heard alot of people say that well its not proven that food breaks you out, and I understand your oppinion. But it most certianly does for me. Lets look at it this way. My skin is going good for 2 weeks straight and all clear (except for shit red marks of corse) Then I start drinking a tiny bit and I got a few small spots and I ignore it. Then I start drinking hella lot like I did on the weekend now I breakout twice as bad. Is it a coincidence??? That would be a pretty big one if it was.

Same with food. My face will be good for a couple weeks, I go out and have some chocolate and my face breaks out the next day indeffinitely. Not all the time but most of the time, again it could just be a coincidence but highly doubtful. Doesnt it seem odd that my face is clear for so long then as soon as I eat or drink something with tons of sugar, fat, grease etc etc... it breaks out...

So most deffinitely im positive that for me food and drinks can cause breakouts. I dont see how it has not been proven y et. I also have heard this, but go to Acne.org and listen to the hundreds of people that say the exact same thing I do... I think its farelly obvious.


----------



## sadhunni (Nov 14, 2006)

i drink very little and i don't really notice any changes.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 14, 2006)

It could be an allergic reaction. Alcohol doesnt break me out but dries up my skin so bad that sometimes my face would crack in parts when I talk or sneeze.


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 14, 2006)

I never knew that alcohol could break you out. It dries out my skin like crazy, though.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 14, 2006)

My skin seems alot better today. I am going to stay away from alcohol for a while and see what happens. I bet it will clear right up (still leave damn red marks) but actual acne wise it will clear up hopefully. Today is certianly alot better then yesterday.


----------



## Thais (Nov 15, 2006)

I wouldn't know the answer to that; I don't drink.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## han (Nov 15, 2006)

alcohol is evil it isnt good for you inside or out but it probley was the alcohol that did that to you no drinking for you..


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm the same way. When I drink my skin gets incredibly dry.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 15, 2006)

The only time alcohol makes me breakout is when I get drunk and pass out with my makeup on. haha.


----------



## TylerD (Nov 15, 2006)

I know *CRIES* Noooooooooo.

Well you see I did that too, but that was 2 weeks ago. But I have heard it takes acne a long time to form and soemtimes it wont start breaking out for about 2 weeks sometimes even 3 weeks. So maybe it is just catching up to me now.


----------

